# Single Mode Boot Help



## bluelinenetworks (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a FreeBSD in VMWare workstation 6.

I am trying to get into single mode as advised by another forum to load a patch, but failing miserably as I have very little linux experience.

I can get to the *boot:* prompt, but when I try to do the " boot -s" it simply says *NO BOOT*

Any thoughts?

Thank you


----------



## Beastie (Feb 4, 2010)

First of all FreeBSD is not GNU/Linux.

To enter single user mode, either reboot and choose *Boot FreeBSD in single user mode* from the boot loader menu or execute shutdown(8) without options (other than the time) on a running system.


----------



## bluelinenetworks (Feb 4, 2010)

@Beastie,

Thanks for the reply.... I don't get a boot loader menu?  Is there something to edit to bring this option back?

It was a pre-configured VM.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 5, 2010)

Could you post the contents of /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## Speedy (Feb 5, 2010)

What patch are you trying to apply?


----------



## bluelinenetworks (Feb 5, 2010)

its an application patch for juniper olive


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2010)

Even though JunOS (Olive) is based on FreeBSD this doesn't mean we know how it works. It's quite a different beast.

http://juniper.cluepon.net/index.php/Olive


----------



## bluelinenetworks (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah, I was using that, but the piece about patching for multicast....

2.download the attachment in http://www.netemu.cn/bbs/thread-7417-1-1.html 
3.put it into olive's /boot/modules 
4.boot Olive with single mode 
   input <space> than input 'boot -s' at bootloader5.load the patch 
   input 'kldload syscall' or 'kldload ./syscall.ko' in single mode shell where you put the patch 6.back to multiuser mode 
   input "Ctrl+D" in shell7.login and active the patch 
   input 'sysctl dev.em.0.fix_em_multicast=1' after login   if you have more network card active them all   'sysctl dev.em.1.fix_em_multicast=1'   'sysctl dev.em.2.fix_em_multicast=1'

requires to boot into single mode and says to do it with " boot -s" but that part isnt working for me.  Figured I could get help from you FreeBSD pros


----------



## Speedy (Feb 6, 2010)

shutdown command will drop you into single user mode from running FreeBSD.


----------



## bluelinenetworks (Feb 6, 2010)

@Speedy 

Thanks, I will give that a shot next time I fire it up.


----------



## OPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*syscall.ko patch*

Syscall.ko patch does not appear to be posted at netemu.cn. Google searches are turning up empty.  Does anyone have the patch or know where it can be found?


----------

